# I to sell it



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its new ...I just dont want it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> its new ...I just dont want it


2 buck ...do you want to do a trade ..tool for a tool ? ...lol:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

What ya lookin for Ice ? Might have something you need.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a tapepro? Didn't know they started selling those ones stateside.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought it went to the drunken Scotsman last.....he hoards tools, not sells them


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> 2 buck ...do you want to do a trade ..tool for a tool ? ...lol:whistling2:


DEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> DEAL :thumbsup:


:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> DEAL :thumbsup:


And I will make you a ice-xpk ...what size 6'' 8'' 10'' or 12'' and bend or no bend


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I thought it went to the drunken Scotsman last.....he hoards tools, not sells them


Yea i still have it!!!!!
Been so busy sortin house out not had time 2 send it off


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd also take it off your hands Ice.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'd also take it off your hands Ice.










Back off Moose boy

Unless you have a old bazooka to trade for that angle head:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Back off Moose boy
> 
> Unless you have a old bazooka to trade for that angle head:whistling2:


Did he get that zook put back in place?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> And I will make you a ice-xpk ...what size 6'' 8'' 10'' or 12'' and bend or no bend


Ill take the 10":thumbup:

12 inches gets into bragging territory:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

nvm, I'll just buy one.
Who the hell would trade a zook for an angle head!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> nvm, I'll just buy one.
> Who the hell would trade a zook for an angle head!?


Well, it's sorta like cars, when dealing with zooks. Or maybe it's more like pawn stars:thumbup:

My supply house guy would of offered me maybe around 200 bucks for it. He would of started going on about all the new parts he would have to install, his time to do it, and then his profit margin.

Sell it online, then I have to invest into new parts, fix it etc.... Then people online try to always talk you down in price too. Then if I fix it all up, then why not keep it:blink:

So like a car, I don't want to invest any more time or money into it. I just want a new one, maybe for the sake of it being new. But there were some new features on "ALL" the new zooks out there, that are a up grade over the older models too.

Plus it could be very interesting to see what Ice rock does to the zook. He's very mechanical and is always creating interesting tools. It could look like a whole different machine/zook by the time Ice rock is done tinkering with it:thumbup:


----------

